# Roll fast v200?



## npence (Dec 23, 2019)

I just picked up this bike and would like to learn a little about it? Model, year, value? This is a nice original paint bike just needs a good cleaning. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 23, 2019)

I think the model might be one of these, a V20?:









						Looking for parts for 36 rollfast v70  / v200 rack /tank | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Hi there I know it's a long shot but if anybody has it its thecabe. Looking for parts for a 35-36 rollfast not really sure if the frame is rollfast v-70 or v-200 custom  looking for (rack ,tank , toolbox seat , front struts , wheel set -pretty much a whole bike . Just love this frame so had to...




					thecabe.com
				




Looks like you found a good one there!


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 23, 2019)

I did a little more searching, looks like the rack might not be correct for the bike. The seat is a good one though, Troxel Tool Box Seat. Still very cool though!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 23, 2019)

rollfast v200,wrong rack and wheels ,very nice pickup.congrats!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2019)

Great find


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 24, 2019)

Great score. Early Rolly. Not my area of expertise, but I can admire it.  Cheers!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 24, 2019)

Here is a thread from a while back. I'm sure you could find more if you dig further.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v200-dang-cool.159261/#post-1078839.        The seat you have is hard to find and likely worth restoring but it needs done right. A few folks on here do some really nice work but may have a waiting list.  Nice bike you've got there!


----------



## npence (Dec 24, 2019)

This rack is the same color and was found near the bike didn’t know if maybe this is the correct rack. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 24, 2019)

Trying to figure out what rack it would have came with. This looks like it might work. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/glass-reflector-mead-ranger-tube-rack-fender.162924/. This one sold but was similar. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-ranger-rollfast-tube-rack.153589/


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 24, 2019)

npence said:


> This rack is the same color and was found near the bike didn’t know if maybe this is the correct rack.
> 
> View attachment 1114134View attachment 1114135View attachment 1114136
> 
> ...



That egg crate rack is sweet and should fit. Just guessing but I think the rack might have looked like this one. Someone who actually knows what they are talking about should chime in at some point though.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 24, 2019)

Basing my guess off of this picture here but perhaps it changed throughout the years or even by shop/distributors.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 24, 2019)

npence said:


> This rack is the same color and was found near the bike didn’t know if maybe this is the correct rack.
> 
> View attachment 1114134View attachment 1114135View attachment 1114136
> 
> ...



not the right rack ,


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 24, 2019)

And well - ever bike needs a badge.  I'd go for a classic rollfast bb badge like this one. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rollfast-badge.157368/#post-1077285


----------



## tech549 (Dec 24, 2019)

here is a pic of the right one


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 24, 2019)

tech549 said:


> here is a pic of the right one
> 
> View attachment 1114158



Ding ding ding. We have a winner! Thanks @tech549    But good luck finding one. Haven't seen one of these show up for sale or one of these bikes get parted out.


----------



## npence (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the helpful information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd (Dec 24, 2019)

Npence are your wheels steel tripledrops?


----------



## npence (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes they are triple drop wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 24, 2019)

tech549 said:


> here is a pic of the right one
> 
> View attachment 1114158



This rack is correct for a 35 as per illustration and other 35 and earlier bikes, Nates bike is an early 36 (35 fenders, 36 seat and collet) so in my opinion, rack may still be up in the air. The 36 Hawthorne used the mead/Shelby style rack...heck the egg crate could have been supplied since the bike is trasitional...

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Dec 26, 2019)

these pics are out of the hawthorne catalog years 35 and 36 so if these were options the rack on it could be right?the rollfast catalog doesn't really show any accessories


----------



## Indian401 (Dec 28, 2019)

This is the Wards Speedliner version of the same bike.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## szathmarig (Jan 9, 2020)

1936 with that one year only seat post clamp. Your bike has a dog leg crank, and chain guard. Earlier ones had straight crank, and no chain guard.


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 9, 2020)

This is the rack you should look for.


----------

